# Harpersfield Dam



## !!! trigger happy !!! (Dec 29, 2011)

i was thinking about going thire today or tomorrow what all are you guys catching there iv never fished there befor.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

It's a good spot for steelhead when the run is peaking,however from what I hear it's winding down and that would mean not a whole lot left that far up river.I'm sure there are some smallies in the area though.


----------



## rbsteele (Sep 20, 2006)

Fished there Tuesday. Got 3 steelhead, a sucker and a huge carp. The steelies are winding down. If you fish there later in the year, there are plenty of smallmouth, rock bass, pan fish, suckers and carp to keep you busy. Even pull an occasional walleye.


----------



## !!! trigger happy !!! (Dec 29, 2011)

what all are the steelhead biting on what kind of bait wer you using rbsteele?


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

If you wade along the Dam, be careful, theres a couple deep holes on the bedrock right below the covered bridge. Theres also some good fishin downstream from the Dam as well. Good area for smallies.For smallies I like to use a flyrod and poppers, also a baitcaster using a spinnerbait called a Snagless Sally, best spinnerbait I ever threw for bass.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Bwana J said:


> For smallies I like to use a flyrod and poppers, also a baitcaster using a spinnerbait called a *Snagless Sally*, best spinnerbait I ever threw for bass.


Shhhhhh.......


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

don,t forget about the surprize musky in there , i had one on for a bit in a nice pool downstream with a rapala...


----------



## rbsteele (Sep 20, 2006)

Got the steelies all on brown buggers, fly fishing. Heard about musky in there, but never seen one.


----------



## Jakobie7 (Mar 28, 2012)

Looking maybe to do some Muskie fishing by the dam this week any helpful hints. Should I go down stream from the dam? 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

thats where i had one on down from the dam, in a big pool it,s been awhile but i,m sure it,s hasn,t changed that much, not real far down, i was after smallies.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

here is one a buddy of mine caught last week!Definatley in the grand but not sure on the numbers.Had one on years ago for a few moments on an ultralight below Hidden Valley,but it wasn't that big.


----------



## Jakobie7 (Mar 28, 2012)

Did he keep it? 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jakobie7 (Mar 28, 2012)

And what did he catch it on? 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

no he didn't keep it and it was caught on a hope and a prayer.......lol.Not sure what they were throwing.


----------

